# how long girth for thoroughbred?



## henia (Jul 31, 2011)

This is my first saddle and I have no idea how long girth should be for a thoroughbred? Dressage girth


----------



## ichliebepferde (Sep 8, 2011)

henia said:


> This is my first saddle and I have no idea how long girth should be for a thoroughbred? Dressage girth


 
Um.. it depends on the size of the horse. All TBs have differen't sizes


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

as the above poster said it will vary by horse but my 16hh TB uses a 28" dressage girth, I could have gotten away with a 26" tho


----------



## henia (Jul 31, 2011)

She is 16.2 hands heigh and has 72.4 inches circuit of chest


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Henia- ALL horses differ in girth. Put your saddle on, put a string through your 2nd hole on the billet, pull the string under your horses girth area, mark where it hits the other 2nd hole billet (on opposite side) and measure the string. Viola! Girth size


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Girths are different sizes for a_ reason_. You need to measure your horse to determine what size she'll take.

First, put the saddle on the horse. Next, take some string and measure from the second or third hole on the billet strap on one side, under your horse's belly, and up to the second or third hole on the billet strap on the other side. Cut the string to that length, and measure it.

This will give you a good idea of the size girth you need for your dressage saddle. If you buy another type of saddle such as an AP/GP or jumping, you'll have to measure her again since a dressage girth won't be long enough for those kinds of saddles.


----------



## henia (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you very much


----------



## henia (Jul 31, 2011)

This one I have now. It's borrowed. I know it's too short, but very much? I don't even know how it supposed to be.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i'd guess that it's a good 6-8" too short (guessing here!!). it also depends on how you prefer your girth to fit as i've seen some people who like the girth buckles to be closer under the horse and some that like them almost to the saddle flaps.


----------



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

It should reach at least the 2nd-3rd hole in the billets on either side of the saddle.


----------



## henia (Jul 31, 2011)

thank you for your responses  I have one more question. Which girth is better: with double-end elastic or not?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i only use girths with elastic on both sides because i feel that gives a more even "pull" or pressure to the whole girth as well as on the saddle. whether there is evidence to back that up or not i can't say.


----------



## mselizabeth (Oct 29, 2011)

Double elastic for sure. I like them better. But when in doubt, go a size smaller for those. The elastic will stretch over time. Just for reference, my TB takes a 46.


----------



## henia (Jul 31, 2011)

thank you I was in a shop to see girths and a lady showed me the girth which is not elastic and straight (not shaped) and told me that that is better and I started to doubt. But I think I will buy shaped and elastic one  my mare doesn't like girths so perhaps elastic will be better for her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

mselizabeth said:


> Double elastic for sure. I like them better. But when in doubt, go a size smaller for those. The elastic will stretch over time. Just for reference, my TB takes a 46.


we're discussing dressage girths here, no? i don't want to confuse the OP any. :wink:


----------



## pkelchner (Dec 25, 2011)

henia said:


> This is my first saddle and I have no idea how long girth should be for a thoroughbred? Dressage girth



I have a TB and I bought a 50 girth for her and I still have some extra for growth as well. Mine are also a Mohair and the other is wool fleece. That is English not western. It depends on the saddle.

Pattie


----------



## pkelchner (Dec 25, 2011)

By looking at your picture, you also need to move the girth up forward more towards her front legs. It is back way too far.

Pattie


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

pkelchner said:


> I have a TB and I bought a 50 girth for her and I still have some extra for growth as well. Mine are also a Mohair and the other is wool fleece. That is English not western. It depends on the saddle.
> 
> Pattie


if we're discussing the horse and saddle in the picture the OP provided, she will need a SHORT dressage girth, not a long english/hunter/jumper/all-purpose girth. in which case a 50" girth will not work. 

i do believe the recommended conversion for this would be to take the long girth length and subtract by 20". so for a horse that takes a 50" long girth, in theory, a 30" short girth should work. of course saddle type/shape and billet length needs to be taken into consideration, but that adjusted measurement seems to be a pretty good place to start.


----------



## pkelchner (Dec 25, 2011)

I just went back to the picture and see now that her saddle straps are a whole lot longer than mine are. Mine are just under the flap of my saddle and not long down to the girth area. Yes than it would be about a 30" girth. I had to have a 50" girth because of that issue. I did order a 22" girth and it was way too small!


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

when i first got my dressage saddle i did the same thing - got a girth i thought would be the right size (not knowing the equation i posted above) and it was WAAAAY too short. i got a 28" girth when in reality my gelding needs a 32-34" (he wears a 52-54" long girth). HUGE difference in fit and his happiness, imo.


----------



## pkelchner (Dec 25, 2011)

I did notice though that her saddle is also way different than mine in the area where the leathers attach. Mine is right under my flaps where as hers are way down near the horses belly area. I would have to show you a picture of what I mean by that though. If I got a dressage girth, I would also need a dressage saddle, which I don't have.


----------



## henia (Jul 31, 2011)

so today I measured hers girth and bought 26"  when her hoof gets better I will test it  it's longer and elastic on both ends so I hope that despite the fact that she doesn't like girths she will be happier
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

